# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  [Map Brush Set] Arden-Set no. 1-3

## Schwarzkreuz

Hi,

here are the first 3 packages of brushes I used on the Worldmap of Arden
There I used more than 800 handmade brushes to archiev the Result. I am now offering the first parts for free non comercial/privat usage. Each Pack contains about 80 Brushes and contains Mointains, Trees, Ruins, Rocks, Dessert and so on, ca. 240 in total. If ever used on a comercial way, please inform me and we can discuss it, this is an obligation. (my mail aristagon13 at yahoo.de) I hope you like my work and have fun with the Packs. And also please put a lunk of your maps, using my sets, here. I would like to see what you are making with it.




Herr is another Version of the Packs hopefully Wirkung bettet

Attachment 44808
Attachment 44809
Attachment 44810

EDIT: PLEASE use WINRAR or similar progs to unpack these, Winzip seems to have problem with my packs!

Schwarzkreuz_Mountain_set_01.zip

Schwarzkreuz_Trees_Rocks_Grass_set_02.zip

Schwarzkreuz_Ruins_Monolyth_Armies_Dessertmix_set_03.zip


Critiques and Comments welcome!

----------


## lostatsea

Look pretty good . Downloaded for a closer look. Nice work !!

----------


## Sabbz

First and foremost, you are a God among men for providing these mapping elements, thank you!  :Smile:  
Secondly, holy-cow at that worldmap! Amazing! 

How do you give rep? I don't know how to give rep,  :Frown: 
Edit: Never mind, figured it out.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Hi, thx for the Rep. I would love to see some maps done thith these brushes. 

And if you have any surgestions whats needed, just ask. I am not providing every bit of my map, it was still huge amount of work, but I think with these over 200, its enough to use.

----------


## Elrondbest

Hello!

Am I the only one who can't download the brushes?
For me, the zip pack is empty when I download it... T_T

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Sorry I checked them and the work fine. I dont know whats wrong.

----------


## Michael Stenmark

Great! This looks like fun!
I will download and check them out!

----------


## razcor

Wonderful! Trying just now...repped!

----------


## akkirojineko

I had the same problem as Elrondbest.  It says - cannot open file: it does not appear to be a valid archive.

I like these brushes though, I think they are really good.

----------


## Pseudohazard

Really digging these brushes! But I can't seem to get the zips to open, I'm having the same trouble as the other guys.

----------


## Lukc

Yup, says it's an invalid zip for me as well, when I try to open it with the Windows7 default archive utility. What did you use to zip them?

----------


## Pseudohazard

I just tried unzipping them with 7-zip and that seemed to do the trick! Can't wait to try them out!

----------


## Lukc

There it is then, it's probably a format like .7z that Win7 doesn't recognize by default.

Confirmed: 7zip works.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Sorry guys, its WinRAR. I normaly thought winzps would do it? Well I will change them to standard zips soon and re up them.

----------


## akkirojineko

Got them to unzip and can't wait to try them out! Thanks for making the brushes!

----------


## shihan

Absolutely awesome stuff!

Thank you, Schwarzkreuz, for sharing them. As soon as I get back to my home pc, I'll start digging through and testing them  :Smile:

----------


## bearden314

There are amazing!  Keep up the great work and keep posting brushes  :Smile:

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Oh, well I cant put out all my magical powder on the public : D

If I do so, I wont ahve any tricks left. And that would be boring. Anyway, the packs contain about 30% of the Ardenmap, but shurely it will be enough as a starting point to create some own materials.

----------


## jazzon

possible solution for the zip issue.

7 zip (and winrar) have the option of saving / opening zips in lzma structure.  Schwarz... check your settings, make sure it is set for "deflate"  (I havent used winrar in years, but the linux version has the option...)

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Well Ok, I try this out soon.

----------


## Heinrich Zweihänder

Your files are actually RAR files with a fake .zip extension...

Anyway with what (free) software can I open this brush set ?.

----------


## Lukc

7zip should be able to handle it. In my experience, it cracks just about every compression open  :Smile:

----------


## Heinrich Zweihänder

Nah, I mean these are brushes for which software ?  I managed to unextract them with unrar, but I can't open those weird *.abr files.

When i inspect the file type, it says : GDSII Stream file version 56.66  What is that ?

----------


## FoxtrotAnonymous

I would love to use these, but Unarchiver on my Mac is having an issue with opening the .zip file. I basically just keep getting more .zip files when it opens them.

----------


## atpollard

Winzip versions of the files in the opening post (for anyone having trouble unziping the other version):

Schwarzkreuz_Mountain_set_01.zip
Schwarzkreuz_Ruins_Monolyth_Armies_Dessertmix_set_03.zip
Schwarzkreuz_Trees_Rocks_Grass_set_02.zip

----------


## Gidde

@ Heinrich Zweihänder: .abr's are photoshop brushes. Last I heard, GIMP knows how to use them, though.

----------


## FoxtrotAnonymous

> Winzip versions of the files in the opening post (for anyone having trouble unziping the other version):
> 
> Schwarzkreuz_Mountain_set_01.zip
> Schwarzkreuz_Ruins_Monolyth_Armies_Dessertmix_set_03.zip
> Schwarzkreuz_Trees_Rocks_Grass_set_02.zip


Thanks a lot for those!

----------


## altasilvapuer

Wow, these look great!  Gonna have to download them and take a closer look through them tonight after work.  Repped!

----------


## neelhtak_backwards

Thanks for the files, I had a quick look at them and they are great!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Have Fun with it. I linkes the new packing into the initial post.

----------


## Precisi

These are really cool brushes and I wanted to use them in a project but it's quasi-commercial in nature. For the life of me I can't figure out how to PM someone on this forum, so if you could drop me a message I'd like to run my project by you to see if you mind if I use your work in it. 

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Eberict

In the tabletop RPG I run, my players were all clamoring for a map, but every attempt I made at one left me dissatisfied. As I was agonizing over my pitiful artistic skills, I stumbled upon this thread and the beautiful mountain brushes... and before I knew it, I had stamped out a(n albeit heavily stylized) map I am not just happy with, but actually proud of! Thank you!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> In the tabletop RPG I run, my players were all clamoring for a map, but every attempt I made at one left me dissatisfied. As I was agonizing over my pitiful artistic skills, I stumbled upon this thread and the beautiful mountain brushes... and before I knew it, I had stamped out a(n albeit heavily stylized) map I am not just happy with, but actually proud of! Thank you!



Can you show me?

----------


## Eberict

Sure! It's a bit embarrassing given how much sheer talent is on this forum, but here it is: http://i.imgur.com/lRruI.png
It goes with the information here, which is yet incomplete: http://www.obsidianportal.com/campai...ikis/main-page

When I don't need to make a map for 'next week,' as was the case with this, I want to look more on how to make a proper map so I can make one that's more akin to a real map, haha. (Attempting that here, but slowly: http://i.imgur.com/f8CGH.png)

----------


## Khaalis

What version of Photoshop were these brushes for? I just tried to load them in 7 and it says they are not compatible. Yes I'm new to Photoshop in general but I thought that things like this were backwards compatible?

----------


## jexinator

Thank you for sharing your brushes, they are wonderfull. I'm downloadding at the moment, I'll try to train mapping with them.
Looking forward for the others sets  :Smile: 

By the way, have you ever thought doing a tutorial of your mapping style ?

----------


## DanGwanCie

-thank you for providing these tools. i will sure try to make a map for the D&D Campaign i play on. the DM provided us with a map(made in paint,but a very badly done, like a 5 year old would do,really - and i've seen some bottomkicking MSPaint maps) i will try to upload it as soon as i finish it.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> Thank you for sharing your brushes, they are wonderfull. I'm downloadding at the moment, I'll try to train mapping with them.
> Looking forward for the others sets 
> 
> By the way, have you ever thought doing a tutorial of your mapping style ?


Well i will try to put One on soon.

----------


## Matthew Ryan Lewis

First and foremost these look insanely wonderful and are exactly what I've been looking for. However I have an issue, whenever I attempt to open the .zip folder it tells me that all three of these files are invalid archives. What can I do to fix this?

----------


## aeshnidae

I used a combo of three of your brushes to create city icons, which I used for a Lite Challenge entry. Thank you so much for making these available!

----------


## vladi

WOW! This is great! Thank you for that! Is this free for use? Commercial too or not?

----------


## Phergus

It says right in the first post that they are for non-commercial/private use.  Contact him for possible commercial.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Exactly. Thanks

----------


## jkittles

Hello,
     Thanks for providing these brushes. Greatly appreciated.

John

----------

